# كيفيه عمل وتوصيل ضفيره كهربا



## ramy_as2002 (18 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو مساعدتى فى عمل ضفيره سياره فيات 132 وطريقه توصيل لوحه العدادت المؤشرات 
وطريقه توصيل كتاوت العالى والضعيف والقلاب ارجو مراسلتى على الموقع او الاميل وهو
ولكم جزيل الشكر

اخى الكريم

*يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة*

وهذه دعوة للاطلاع على شروط المشاركة فى المنتدى من هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25682.html


----------

